# Review: FastCap's 10 Million Dollar Stick



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I cut a lot of small to very small pieces on my miter saw and several years ago I embraced Ted Baldwin's techniques for cutting small pieces safely.

His technique of using a piece of wood as a hold-down to keep your fingers away from the blade is something I practice religiously. But at some point I tend to use my hold-down scrap for something else and then have to dig around for a new one the next time I cut something small.

I finally broke down and purchased the 10 Million Dollar Stick from FastCap. Actually, the stick is about $15— the 10 Million part is the value of your fingers.

The FastCap hold-down stick is made from some kind of sturdy plastic, with two legs and feet at one end which are roughly 3 1/2" apart. Both the single end and the double end have thick non-skid dots about a 1/2" in diameter. The 18" stick raises about 2 1/4" inches at the double foot end which allows you plenty of leverage to apply pressure to the stock you are cutting. There is a cushioned hand grip in the center which helps you apply pressure and control the the stick. The ergonomics work well and the non-skid dots don't slip.

I have found it to be a handy addition to my miter saw. It saves me time trying to find a long scrap to use as a hold-down and another scrap to use as fulcrum point. It's works well keeping your fingers away from the sharp, spinning stuff and the investment is minimal. If you aren't using some system for keeping your fingers safe when cutting small pieces, check it out.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I really like that thing, Oliver. Thanks for sharing. I'm not much to buy gadgets but I think this one might be an exception.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for the heads up Oliver...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oliver,

It is interesting to see that they have made the handle plastic. The version I have has a wood handle.

It is impressive how much hold down power you can get with this simple tool, and how easy it is to use. The rubber pad on the back end works for moving small off cuts away from the blade when using the miter gauge on the table saw.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone who has a miter saw, or basic tools, could easily make their own version of this, basically for free. It's just a plastic stick with some rubber stickers on it.

I'm skeptical what RouterForums is doing recently, given the recent changes and the appearance of this type of "sponsored content."

Feels like someone's trying to sell out the community, or trying to prove the value to potential buyers/sponsors.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

creative said:


> Anyone who has a miter saw, or basic tools, could easily make their own version of this, basically for free. It's just a plastic stick with some rubber stickers on it.
> 
> I'm skeptical what RouterForums is doing recently, given the recent changes and the appearance of this type of "sponsored content."
> 
> Feels like someone's trying to sell out the community, or trying to prove the value to potential buyers/sponsors.


We've had tool reviews on this site since day one. Just a bunch of guys and gals sharing what works in their shop....


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

creative said:


> Anyone who has a miter saw, or basic tools, could easily make their own version of this, basically for free. It's just a plastic stick with some rubber stickers on it.
> 
> I'm skeptical what RouterForums is doing recently, given the recent changes and the appearance of this type of "sponsored content."
> 
> Feels like someone's trying to sell out the community, or trying to prove the value to potential buyers/sponsors.


First off, this is not sponsored content. I bought the tool and I use the tool and I think others can benefit from it. Yes, you are correct, anyone can make something similar for little or no cost that can work equally well. I did for several years. I just happen to find this inexpensive, dedicated tool helpful. And yes, it is store bought ... just like my all my featherboards and push sticks.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm speaking with everyone's best interests in mind.

It makes sense to discuss or encourage people to buy various bits of equipment that can't be easily made from scratch, or is beyond the average person's technical proficiency. The forum is a resource that saves us time and money, through the unfiltered transmission of candid advice, informed by real personal experience. 

I can't make a ruler with laser etched accuracy on my own. I can't spend the time or money it would require to build power tools from scratch. I can't get a low cost perfect edge on a blade without someone providing a little guidance. And I can't tell how rugged a piece of equipment is unless someone honestly tells me what they've read or experienced. So, someone like me comes here looking to absorb and rebroadcast the things that will legitimately help the grass roots woodworker. And I've freely participated for about a year now.

When I come across a post like the one that started this thread, and place it in the context of some other recent posts (like the Sharp 9000btu mini split thread), and see that everyone's password is getting changed for some kind of server reset on the back end, it makes me skeptical that there's something changing behind the scenes.

I don't want this site to turn into another data combine, harvesting our information and funneling it to the highest paying advertiser, or covertly duping the community into wasting their hard earned money on orchestrated product fads. 

Now if I'm wrong, and this plastic stick is just organically popping up, with an MSRP of 10-15x markup, then so be it. But at least I reminded the folks on here that even $15 took time and effort to earn from the world, and they're better off using that money on things they can't easily and cheaply be done on their own.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you spell Paranoid?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks, once again Oliver. You always have the best interest of the forum members when sharing your woodworking techniques.
I did not know this product existed. I am not a gadget freak, but a SAFETY FIRST kind of guy. I will certainly get one of these
little guys, along with one or more of their tape measures, once I decide which one I want. I do cut a lot of small parts, this will
certainly safeguard any potential hand injuries.

Recently a co worker had a woodworking accident. He has not been back to work yet. He might not. Very unfortunate. My brother
does home remodeling, I will get him one also.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

creative said:


> I'm speaking with everyone's best interests in mind.
> 
> It makes sense to discuss or encourage people to buy various bits of equipment that can't be easily made from scratch, or is beyond the average person's technical proficiency. The forum is a resource that saves us time and money, through the unfiltered transmission of candid advice, informed by real personal experience.
> 
> ...


I've had the good fortune to follow Oliver's posts since he started on the forum and I can tell you that few members have been as interesting or entertaining as he has been. I'm fairly certain Oliver is not "on the take" as you imply and it's part of my job to watch for and report such things. I and the other mods regularly catch those who come here just to advertise their products and we delete their posts and often give them a permanent boot off the forum.

Sometimes we try a product that really impresses us and we feel compelled to share with our forum friends. That isn't the same thing as promoting it for profit and I personally welcome honest tool reviews because I just might be interested in that item.

I also don't have a problem with some company offering one of their products for a free giveaway on the forum. The forum sponsors have to make some money to keep the forum alive and we get a chance to win something with odds way better than the lottery, just for participating.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Well, I thank you anyway Oliver. Even if I am one who would likely use Ted Baldwin's ideas, I appreciate the time you put in to letting us know of something that we might not have seen before, and maybe giving someone an idea for making something similar. Many of my jigs etc have come from seeing items manufactured and sold that have been shown on here.

Not sure why anyone would question the integrity of one of the most innovative and prolific posters on this forum. Maybe the questioner isn't aware of Gaffboat's credentials


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Lets keep up the reviews no matter what others say!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

creative said:


> Now if I'm wrong,



You are!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

As I said earlier and many other times I don't buy what I can make but in the case of this tool I think I will make an exception. Yes, I can make one but I like the looks of this tool. I don't see any connection to advertising for the supplier and it might might work better than mine. And for only $15.00. Thanks again, Oliver for providing a look at an interesting product and encouraging safety of others.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting Oliver. When I am cutting I am always on high alert, or at least I try to be, because I really like all 10 of my fingers and thumbs. I use pushblocks, sticks, anything that will keep my fingers safe. This looks like something I could definitely use and I appreciate your review and post.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I use home made push sticks on both my router table and my contractors Table saw( oops, a blatant advertisement). They work great for advancing small pieces of wood through the blades, but I have not had real good luck with them on my chop saw and cutting with it on the bias scares the poop out of me. This item interest me. and for 15 dollars, is a very cheap way to save fingers. I could probably build one but think I will order a couple. Thanks Oliver


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this Oliver. I buy a lot of small items that I might be able to make, but I have had more money than time, and I prefer to use my time making something for the house or on the honey do lista. I'm headed down to a woodworking shop (60 miles away) this a.m. and tucked a few bucks in my wallet just in case I find a gadget that appeals to me. 

I recently bought two HF dust collection units, which are very good, and even better on sale. I posted in part as a heads up about buying a good piece of gear dirt cheap. I like the reviews from reliable folks like Oliver and Mike from the D. Glad to see them.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> You are!


My dear old granny used to say "More to be pitied than censured."


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

creative said:


> I'm speaking with everyone's best interests in mind.
> 
> It makes sense to discuss or encourage people to buy various bits of equipment that can't be easily made from scratch, or is beyond the average person's technical proficiency. The forum is a resource that saves us time and money, through the unfiltered transmission of candid advice, informed by real personal experience.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but you are not speaking with my best interests in mind!

I could easily make an item equivalent to this hold down that would work just as well from scrap wood in my shop. But I stay so busy with customer work that time for my personal projects is precious.

Say I use scrap(?) wood from my shop. I take my time to draw the design I will use to build the item so I don't have those oops moments. I take the time to cut the parts, glue-up and install fasteners(use what I have or have to buy new) to reinforce the joints, add a durable finish, then stick the pads on(if I have some or buy new if I don't). 

I just wasted scrap wood that I could have used to turn pens or make trim for a box. I just wasted time that I could have used to turn pens, make boxes, inlay cutting boards or do one of my wife's honey-dos. I made at least one trip to the store that wasted time to get hardware and supplies I didn't have on hand and wasted gas for the trip. 

If I buy an item at a decent price that can add to the safety in my shop because I have a great review of the item to let me know that it is helpful and well made then I have saved materials and time that I would have wasted by trying to reinvent the wheel.

Thank you Oliver for the great review of this well priced safety item!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

vindaloo said:


> Well, I thank you anyway Oliver. Even if I am one who would likely use Ted Baldwin's ideas, I appreciate the time you put in to letting us know of something that we might not have seen before, and maybe giving someone an idea for making something similar. Many of my jigs etc have come from seeing items manufactured and sold that have been shown on here.
> 
> Not sure why anyone would question the integrity of one of the most innovative and prolific posters on this forum. Maybe the questioner isn't aware of Gaffboat's credentials


I agree, Angie. And then some.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

creative said:


> 1... I'm speaking with everyone's best interests in mind.
> 2... Now if I'm wrong,


1... No, you are not...
2... yes you are...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow! I don't pay attention for a couple of days and all of a sudden I find, that, I have an advocate telling the world what I'm thinking! I think NOT!

While I can appreciate the skepticism do your homework, dude! Don't just attack a well respected and innovative member like this. Yes the site has had some upheaval lately, but it has been dealt with and all seems to be right in our little forum world. 

Oliver's wit and humor, AND TALENT are well established here on the forum. He did not deserve the innuendo that was hurled out. In my opinion Oliver deserves an apology. However, somehow I doubt any will be forthcoming.

Yes you can make something like this but not everyone is inclined or in some cases the materials and/or talent to build a similar type item. Fast Cap items can be innovative, useful, and productive. I personally own several Fast Cap products, one of which is a measuring tape that is a constant companion. They are one of the few companies that is not invasive and pushy, bombarding my mail box with constant 'buy this' fliers. There was even one instance where they provided a piece of material (free) because their stock was not the right dimension for the needed usage. That my friend is CUSTOMER SERVICE.

Anyway, I digress. There is no way that Oliver is a shill for any product or manufacturer. I for one, welcome his evaluation of the tool. Since it is coming from him then I know that it is honest and accurate. I may never use this product but at least I know that if I did, I wouldn't be wasting my money.

I looked at your profile. You seem very quick to toss out disparaging remarks and innuendos but slow to provide the membership with any insight into your personal life or abilities. I have to wonder if YOU don't represent some "vendor" behind the scenes. Sorry, my friend, you don't speak for me, you haven't earned my respect, and I suspect that you just blew it with a lot of the members.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Wow! I don't pay attention for a couple of days and all of a sudden I find, that, I have an advocate telling the world what I'm thinking! I think NOT!
> 
> While I can appreciate the skepticism do your homework, dude! Don't just attack a well respected and innovative member like this. Yes the site has had some upheaval lately, but it has been dealt with and all seems to be right in our little forum world.
> 
> ...


Very well said Snooge....


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

creative said:


> I'm skeptical what RouterForums is doing recently, given the recent changes and the appearance of this type of "sponsored content."
> 
> Feels like someone's trying to sell out the community, or trying to prove the value to potential buyers/sponsors.


When I saw this post earlier, I decided I should not comment much, just let this kind of negativity go away on it's own. But it's been bothering me all day, and now I must speak.

The person who made this assertion may have not been a member for long enough (or hasn't really looked very deep) to know what an ethical, respected, committed, and loved member of this forum Oliver is. He has, on many occasions, given freely and exhaustively of his help, advice, and talent for problem solving to many of us, both on the forum and privately. He has also contributed many low-cost and no-cost alternatives to pricey jigs and tools.

The times that he has reviewed and spoken well of a product that he BOUGHT independently and USES regularly were to share his positive experiences with others, and to ease their minds if they were already considering a purchase. It has certainly been my deciding factor more than once.

Oliver has helped me many times, both with workshop problems and personal ones. Over time, I have come to consider him a very, very good friend. I know him to have a heart of gold, and he would never consider doing what the writer accused him of. Such an allegation is an affront to all who know him, and are lucky enough to be called his friend.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

When I joined this forum I used my keyboard and monitor in like proportion as my ears and mouth...two ears, one mouth...get my drift...?

I'm not sure where you unilaterally decided to believe you speak with my interests in mind or anyone else's for that matter...I am the only one that speaks for me.

You have not only lost my respect, sir, but have managed to tarnish your own name in presuming that you speak for others of whom you know nothing about.

I suggest you present some of your dignity and apologize not only to Oliver but to all for whom you decided you should represent. And that includes your implicit comment regarding what may or may not be going on behind the scenes of Routerforums.

Should it be your intent to consider Routerforums as anything less than straight up, I suggest you spend time elsewhere and then see the error of your ways...

You don't know what you have until you miss it...seems to me it wasn't long ago you were asking this very forum for help deciding what sharpener to buy, what to clean your gummed up rollers and other needs. And you even helped another forum member with their problem... See if you get that anyplace else in as professional a manner in which this forum's members responded to you...in the past...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok everyone, I think Creative knows how we feel about his comments now. Let's see if we can get back to the OP's topic.

A few years ago I had to cut some very short pieces to a 45 that wiould have put my fingers well past my comfort zone. I wound up screwing them to a longer piece to do it. That jig would have been way faster and easier.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just ordered two, one for me, and one for my younger brother. I also ordered two old standard style tape measures.

My next project will be some parallel clamps. I will be cutting some steep angles, on short pieces. This will certainly
secure the work. I will probably also make a fixture to hold the pieces in place, as well as using the "stick".

I also will be making some business card holders later, small pieces again.

Safe cutting everyone!

Thanks Oliver!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

creative said:


> I'm speaking with everyone's best interests in mind.
> 
> It makes sense to discuss or encourage people to buy various bits of equipment that can't be easily made from scratch, or is beyond the average person's technical proficiency. The forum is a resource that saves us time and money, through the unfiltered transmission of candid advice, informed by real personal experience.
> 
> ...


You have been a member here since August 2015 and you only have 34 post. We are big enough and mature enough to know how to spend our money. No one will force us to do otherwise.

On this forum Oliver is very well thought of and in my opinion one of the best wood workers here. When Oliver post something like this he is trying to help us out and that is all. Speaking for myself I would like to see you post more positive post. Maybe even post that would help all of us.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Ok everyone, I think Creative knows how we feel about his comments now. Let's see if we can get back to the OP's topic.
> 
> A few years ago I had to cut some very short pieces to a 45 that wiould have put my fingers well past my comfort zone. I wound up screwing them to a longer piece to do it. That jig would have been way faster and easier.


I agree. I had seen the stick, but didn't know if it would really be a help. But if Oliver says it's good, it's good. It's on my list.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

The reactions to me are pretty sad.

I raise an eyebrow at an enthusiastic post about a $15 plastic stick, and suggest people use the sticks they already have.

The reaction that follows: circle the wagons, shout down the dissenting opinion, call me paranoid, suggest I've never provided anyone else on here with advice, suggest I leave the forums, suggest that I'm a schill, question my dignity and integrity, act like I'm just launching a personal attack on Oliver. Exaggerate what I say, and attack your own exaggerations - that's called a mob mentality.

Welcome to the forums gentlemen.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

creative said:


> The reactions to me are pretty sad.
> 
> I raise an eyebrow at an enthusiastic post about a $15 plastic stick, and suggest people use the sticks they already have.
> 
> ...


Why don't we call a truce. Lets try to be nice to each other and get along with each other. My mother had a saying [If you can't say something good about someone don't say anything]. That saying of hers is hard to live buy. I know she told me enough.


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

@hawkeye10

my view of this place has changed. as should the mob's view of itself.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> I agree. I had seen the stick, but didn't know if it would really be a help. But if Oliver says it's good, it's good. It's on my list.


I've been looking at this since it was made like the one Doug shows in his post with the wood piece in the center, just haven't bought one. I do have several segmented turning projects that I want to do when I get some time and this would be great for cutting all the small parts.

I have several FastCap products and some are priced right in my onion and some I am sorry to say seem kind of pricey for what they are but I guess that depends on how well they work and if they save money over other alternatives. 

I will be buying a 10 Million Dollar Stick to have on hand when I need one.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> I've been looking at this since it was made like the one Doug shows in his post with the wood piece in the center, just haven't bought one. I do have several segmented turning projects that I want to do when I get some time and this would be great for cutting all the small parts.
> 
> I have several FastCap products and some are priced right in my onion and some I am sorry to say seem kind of pricey for what they are but I guess that depends on how well they work and if they save money over other alternatives.
> 
> I will be buying a 10 Million Dollar Stick to have on hand when I need one.


I am wondering!!! Part of the handle looks like it's wood. If it is would I be right in saying you add that your self? That would work best for me because I don't have any table on the right or left. I would think mine needs to be shorter.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've relied on Ted Baldwin's approach ever since his videos were brought to my attention through this forum and I see the "stick" Oliver recommended as a very useful addition to that method. Based on Oliver's comments I will indeed purchase one which I see as not only a safety device but a time saver. Could I build one, yes, do I have the time/inclination to do so, no. 

Thank you for the post Oliver.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I use my RAS for cutting small parts.... The most dangerous thing
I do in the shop... I WILL be buying one of these.... Thanx Oliver....


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Be aware... The shipping cost to Georgia is $14.00 .....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am wondering!!! Part of the handle looks like it's wood. If it is would I be right in saying you add that your self? That would work best for me because I don't have any table on the right or left. I would think mine needs to be shorter.


They have changed the design. The original did have a section in the center that was wood but now the entire hold down is made from plastic. I do see what you are saying about being able to change the length if need if the center section was still wood.

You might contact FastCap and let them know what you had in mind, they may still have an old one around you can buy or possibly they would consider adding the old style as an option. They are always looking for suggestions.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You might check with these people, they still show the old design with wood handle but I would contact them to make sure of the design, and the sipping is cheaper than fastcap

10 Million Dollar Stick - for safer cutting


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you are cheap (like me) sign up for their emails and you get a $10 coupon every couple of weeks.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> Be aware... The shipping cost to Georgia is $14.00 .....


I had to look farther down their page and found a USPS option that was much cheaper.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oakwerks said:


> Be aware... The shipping cost to Georgia is $14.00 .....


$7.50 by USPS, and use the $10 coupon code "miracle16" by the 7th of July.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Based on Oliver's recommendation, I just ordered one. 
.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Ordered the FastCap version. Just what I need.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

kp91 said:


> $7.50 by USPS, and use the $10 coupon code "miracle16" by the 7th of July.


Missed the coupon but went for the USPS shipment which was the cheaper rate.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> I had to look farther down their page and found a USPS option that was much cheaper.


Ok..... Found $7.85 shipping and a $10 discount code... $12.82 total, shipped...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

For me this thread has been helpfull, because for me the cost, shipping and taxes to have it in my door are very high, so the point is that maybe looking the pics of the stick, I could fab one myself, and for that I have to say, thanks Oliver. :wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Gaffboat Just ordered one with the discount code. Save the fingers! Thanks again Oliver. Hope this flap dies down soon, very unusual to have this kind of discord on the Forum.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

When I placed the order, I got an error from their server. After I notified the company since I didn't know if the order went through, I got a very nice email from Paul, the owner. I love the FastCap tape measures. They're all I use. This company seems like a real winner to me.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Moooooooooo!*

After really looking at this item I considered several factors. First, how useful will it be, second, how easy would it be to make a similar item.

The answers, to me were obvious! It has multiple functions that no other push-sticks, holding devices, or shops aids in my collection have. In addition, the time invested to make a similar item is not worth my effort and material to replicate.

Since I needed to order a couple of other Fast Cap products I made the decision to give it my own personal evaluation. So, like the rest of the, um, group, I have included it in my order (one more item wasn't going to affect the shipping costs).

Thank you, Oliver, for making us aware of this useful tool. I probably would not have considered it without your recommendation.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

kp91 said:


> If you are cheap (like me) sign up for their emails and you get a $10 coupon every couple of weeks.


I don't think that is cheap. It is the smart thing to do. and I will sign up. Thank you.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> @Gaffboat Just ordered one with the discount code. Save the fingers! Thanks again Oliver. Hope this flap dies down soon, very unusual to have this kind of discord on the Forum.


It is! But as my old grannie used to say..."it must be the weather".
She had a lot of old sayings like this. I can't remember many of them so I make up my own and just attribute them to her. It must be the beer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> It is! But as my old grannie used to say..."it must be the weather".
> She had a lot of old sayings like this. I can't remember many of them so I make up my own and just attribute them to her. It must be the beer.


front moves in...
you get all achey...
achey makes ya cranky...
cranky shows up at the finger tips...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

creative said:


> @hawkeye10
> 
> my view of this place has changed. as should the mob's view of itself.


Mob??.... O.K. you guys, dis is how its gonna go down. Anybody dat screws up is gonna be in da rivva wit cement boots!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thomas1389 said:


> Mob??.... O.K. you guys, dis is how its gonna go down. Anybody dat screws up is gonna be in da rivva wit cement boots!


wid my luck the rivva will be deepa den Ise is tall...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Are we going to end up with back ordered sticks in our orders? I remember when everyone ordered replacement router table plates from Grizzly when Mike recommended them and they had so many orders they did not have enough to fill the orders. I had ordered 4 so they contacted me and asked if I knew what was going on with all the orders all of a sudden. I let them know that it was because of the recommendation that Mike had given and that there might be more orders to follow. I told them to use my 4 for individual orders and put mine on back order.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Well mine is on it's way to my shop!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I informed them of the Router Forum post and the owner sent a thank you. I look forward to using it, I really like working safe around sharp spinny thingies.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MEBCWD said:


> Well mine is on it's way to my shop!





DesertRatTom said:


> I informed them of the Router Forum post and the owner sent a thank you. I look forward to using it, I really like working safe around sharp spinny thingies.


Well done. I've just received confirmation that mine is inbound as well. 

Look forward to it.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Moooooooooo!*



JFPNCM said:


> Well done. I've just received confirmation that mine is inbound as well.
> 
> Look forward to it.


Ditto!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

schnewj said:


> Ditto!


One received perhaps we should add a comment as to performance etc.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Well done. I've just received confirmation that mine is inbound as well.
> 
> Look forward to it.


Mine, too.....


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I should have mine by the 12th.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Speaking of Fastcap, has anyone tried the Zero Clearance Tape?

https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=51659


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

furboo said:


> Speaking of Fastcap, has anyone tried the Zero Clearance Tape?
> 
> https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=51659


I saw a demostration of it use with a miter saw and, seems that works fine.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It's perfect for use with a miter saw, but you will find it handy for holding small pieces down when using a belt of disk sander, band sawing, etc. Mine has been very handy, so much that I just ordered another one.

Charley


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

furboo said:


> Speaking of Fastcap, has anyone tried the Zero Clearance Tape?
> 
> https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=51659


Looks to be worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

creative said:


> I'm speaking with everyone's best interests in mind.
> 
> It makes sense to discuss or encourage people to buy various bits of equipment that can't be easily made from scratch, or is beyond the average person's technical proficiency. The forum is a resource that saves us time and money, through the unfiltered transmission of candid advice, informed by real personal experience.
> 
> ...


As always, you are welcome to your opinion. But, as for me, I don't need a self professed guardian looking after my best interests. I can make my own decisions as to what is right or wrong for me. PC at it's liberal best, IMHO.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish I had seen this when I was ordering my stick. Could have saved on shipping


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Received mine yesterday and ran a couple of quick cuts as seen below. That first cut was the last of a series and was as close as I care to get to the blade. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Also received mine yesterday. Plan to use it today.
Now I can dismantle the jury rigged contraption I've been using.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> Received mine yesterday and ran a couple of quick cuts as seen below. That first cut was the last of a series and was as close as I care to get to the blade. I'm a happy camper.


I was about to post regarding how you can use the other end of it for holding parts and you post a picture of doing it that way. Yes, there are many ways to use both ends for holding parts. You don't even need both ends touching at once for it to work. I frequently don't have a table on my miter saw as I take it out of the shop sometimes, so there is nothing to rest the back end on. The stick still works just fine just holding the back end up while holding my parts to be cut or sanded with the front end. 

My older stick had very badly worn pads, so I recently cut up an old PC mouse pad and made new pads for it, gluing the top side of these pieces to the three ends of the stick with automotive weatherstrip cement. Problem fixed, but now that I have a stick with these pads and a stick with the original pads, I'm going to have to decide which works better. I'll let you all know my answer in a few weeks.

Any time that you want to hold a small piece for cutting or sanding, one of these sticks will keep your fingers safely away, except for when routing on a router table or sawing on a table saw when I feel that Grrippers are the better choice. 

Charley


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Charley:

Appreciate the suggestion on replacing the pads. One to save for another day. 

Definitely agree with the Grippers as the choice for the TS and router table. I also have a small part holder from Rockler as well as a jig I made on that model for use on the router table. Both are quite useful.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

CharleyL said:


> I was about to post regarding how you can use the other end of it for holding parts and you post a picture of doing it that way. Yes, there are many ways to use both ends for holding parts. You don't even need both ends touching at once for it to work. I frequently don't have a table on my miter saw as I take it out of the shop sometimes, so there is nothing to rest the back end on. The stick still works just fine just holding the back end up while holding my parts to be cut or sanded with the front end.
> 
> My older stick had very badly worn pads, so I recently cut up an old PC mouse pad and made new pads for it, gluing the top side of these pieces to the three ends of the stick with automotive weatherstrip cement. Problem fixed, but now that I have a stick with these pads and a stick with the original pads, I'm going to have to decide which works better. I'll let you all know my answer in a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Mine came yesterday ..... I bought it for my RAS.. It's too long for both ends to touch down on the left side of the table, 
but agree, it works fine .....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*More Than Pleased. (Moooooooo!)*

Well, mine showed up today. I was surprised at the overall length of the tool. I couldn't resist giving it a go. So, I hauled out the miter saw, grabbed a few scrap pieces of wood and proceed to cut away.

Finally, something that gets my fingers comfortably away from the blade when cutting small pieces. However, I'll have to try it on some of the other tools, before I formulate a definitive, overall, impression. 

I will says this, it is well worth the price I paid for it, just for the miter saw. After studying it, I am convinced that for the cost it would not be worth fabbing a similar tool/configuration.

The non-slip pads are easily replaceable with the Fast Cap buttons if they wear out or become damaged. The handle itself is what appears to be a high impact plastic that should never break during normal use.

Thanks, Oliver. I probably would not have made this a priority purchase if it hadn't been for you.:smile:


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just received mine today, also. I did not luck out on the cheaper shipping,oh well. I will try it out tomorrow, along with my new drive belt for my bandsaw.
Too much work, not allowing me shop time. But work makes it possible to have shop time! Updates tomorrow. Both items look to be of high quality, very
pleased!

Thanks Oliver, again!

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

So, I tried it out! The handle is very comfortable. The construction is very solid, no flex. The pads do a great job of holding stock in place.
I cut a few pieces of small stock in my chop saw. The smallest piece was White Oak, 3/4" Almost square, 3/4" long. I sliced a 1/8" long piece
off. It did not move, cut cleanly, and I did not even flinch. I have a zero clearance 90 degree fence set up so it is supported on both sides
when cutting 90 degree cuts.

That makes me feel safe! I really like it! I also bought two tape measures, they are very nice also.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I finally was able to get my brother his Stick and tape measure. He is really impressed with both products, especially the stick. He said, "good name, 10 million dollar stick, a million a digit".
He also said it will come in handy when he does intricate tile work. He has a large sliding table tile saw. When he does crown work, the tape will be very handy. Because of the pencil sharpener and the erasable note pad built into the side. Really neat stuff.

Thanks again Oliver!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Got mine this week, and, I LIKE IT! So cool to be nice and far away from those spinning, (potential) digit separation devices.


----------

